# Female Swordtail with white spots



## gracietank1974 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello,

My stock as of two days ago is 2 Guorami, 2 Female Swordtail, 1 Male Swordtail, 1 Male/1 Female dalmatian Molly, 1 Pepercori Catfish and 2 Creamcicle Molly, 1 Dwarf Frog, 1 Red Skirt Tetra.

I finally got my tank to finish cycling about 10 days ago and now some of my fish are starting to die off. During the cycling the Nitrites were very high (5+) for many days and I did 50% water changes every other day to finally get it under control, treating with Prime at the same time. 
See HELP!! NITRITES not going down. - Aquarium Forum

The Ammonia and Nitrite are both at 0 and the Nitrates are between 10-20.

It is a 29 gallon tank.

In the past 2 days, we have lost one of the male guorami's and the male dalmatian mollly. 

Now the female swordtail has these white spots on it!! Any ideas what this may be?


female_swordtail by IronMan32611, on Flickr


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Do you have any plecos or other "algae eaters" in the tank?


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

are any of the other fish or the ones that have died shown these same symptoms? but first glance i say some type of fungus


----------



## gracietank1974 (Jan 20, 2013)

*HELP!!! Problem getting worse!! Numerous Fish dead!!*

I do NOT have any algae eaters in the tank and I am noticing that the glass is getting somewhat speckled.....I'm planning on getting a magnet cleaner to use later today....

This problem has gotten MUCH worse by loosing a total in the past week of:

1 Gourami, 
1 Female Swordtail (the one with the spots got sacrificed this am thinking she may be the problem)
2 Dalmation Mollie
1 Pepercori Catfish
2 Creamcicle Mollie

Leaving us only with 1 Guorami, 1 Male Swordtail, 1 Female Swordtail, 1 Dwarf Frog and 1 Red Skirt Tetra.

I've been using the "QuICK Cure" product by AP for the last 3 days now and have removed the carbon from my filter and still no luck with the Creamcicle Mollies both dying last night.....

I tested the water this am and the only thing high was the Nitrate's which where between 40 and 80 on the AP Test Water Kit. I went ahead and did a 40% water change and now have no idea where to go.

I'm thinking about continuing the daily QuICK Cure for another 3 days and hopefully everything comes out of it. 

PLEASE HELP????!!!


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Quick cure wont do anything, it's likely making the issue worse. I was thinking it looked like missing scales but perhaps Moneymitch is right and it's a fungus issue.. what do the white spots look like? Fuzzy at all?


----------



## gracietank1974 (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes, the white spots were definitely fuzzy....almost like cotton balls stuck to the side of the swordtail. 

I went ahead and sacrificed her to the toilet god :lol: thinking that with the water change should solve the issue. 

Should I discontinue the treatment of the QuICK Cure??


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah it's an antiparasite medication and you have a fungus issue. No point using it.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Try and keep an eye on the frog, they are particularly susceptible to fungus issues.


----------



## gracietank1974 (Jan 20, 2013)

Great. I will watch the the frog. 

Did the other fish die due to this same fungus most likely?
What is used to treat this fungus? 

After the 40% water change and sacrifice of the swordtail with the fungus do you think it's okay to start replacing fish? 
Or should I pretreat the water with something??? 

Thanks in advance for the help!!


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

i would not add any more fish untill a full treatment is performed via a anti fungus per box instructions, make sure to read that the anti fungal is safe on all current tank inhabitants. after the full treatment wait a week or two see if you have any more issues if not then id say your good to restock. if u add to soon you will just keep infecting new fish and making frequent sacrifices to the" toilet god"


----------



## gracietank1974 (Jan 20, 2013)

Have all of the other fish (now the Tetra is gone too and final Gourami is looking sick) died from the infection of the fungus?? 

I never saw any fungus on them but they are obviously dying left and right!!!


----------

